# pam_mount & kdm & sudo

## Christian99

Hallo, ich versuche gerade pam_mount für mein encfs verzeichnis einzurichten.

Im Prinzip gehts, nur ein paar kleine unschönheiten/Probleme mit sudo:

wenn ich sudo ausführe, kommt immer: "HXproc_run_async: pmvarrun: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"

pmvarrun ist ins /usr/sbin, was nicht in meinen pfad ist/sein soll, also ganz normal. als lösung habe ich gefunden, pam_mount nicht in system_auth, sondern in system_login zu aktivieren.

für sudo wird dann kein pam_mount mehr aufgerufen. sehr schön.

ABER: kdm mounted auch nicht mehr.

/etc/pam.d/kdm gibts nicht, das naheliegendste ist /etc/pam.d/kde, (hoffe, das ist die richtige datei für kdm) includiert system-auth und nicht system-(local-)login. Also logisch, dass pam_mount nicht aufgerufen wird bei grafischen login.

Nun die Frage: weiß jemand ob das einen bestimmten grund hat, dass kdm system-auth und nicht system-login einbindet? ich würde das gerne ändern. dann sollte auch beim grafischen login gemounted werden.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

